# WMA gates?



## thomas williams (Oct 18, 2009)

I'm sure this has been discussed on here before. Why is it when the deer hunts are going on all the gates are wide open, but when small game comes back in all the gates are closed? it irritates the crap outa me.  Hope someone can tell me why.


----------



## thomas gose (Oct 18, 2009)

thomas williams said:


> I'm sure this has been discussed on here before. Why is it when the deer hunts are going on all the gates are wide open, but when small game comes back in all the gates are closed? it irritates the crap outa me.  Hope someone can tell me why.



I wish they would leave them all open myself! I had one of the DNR guys on this forum tell me it has something to do with sharing the roads equally with everyone. bikers, hikers, hunters etc. but during a quota there are only deer hunters and there are added employees to help open close and lock gates.


----------



## thomas williams (Oct 18, 2009)

It's not too equal when they are open for deer hunters! They should open them up when the season opens and leave them open. I can understand them being closed during the summer. It's a bunch of bull crap if you ask me.


----------



## Alaska (Oct 18, 2009)

no kiddin , really puts a cramp in my side when I am ready for some squirrel dumplins!!!


----------



## bfriendly (Oct 18, 2009)

You huntin Pinelog?  Are you talking about Coopers, and the other Chattahoochee NF ones(I have not been to them)  I have been to Cohutta a few times but the gates were always open.  Do they ever close them?

MAN I know what you mean. ..........The gates were closed the first time I ever sat foot in a WMA(PL), so I just took it for what it was worth and started Hoofin it!   First time the gates were opened for me became a Blessing!!  I agree it sucks, but I am just glad to be able to go.  Besides, I need the excercise


----------



## Nytrobud1 (Oct 18, 2009)

the gates are always locked on Pigeon after deer season is over.I think its a crock of S**T myself but what can we do.The wardens have never respected small game hunters especially coon hunters.A friend of mine had a game warden tell him he wished they ban coon huntin altogether,that we were trouble makers


----------



## Beagle Stace (Oct 18, 2009)

Let's all call it what it really is and that is more catering to the goat hunters as usual.


----------



## Nytrobud1 (Oct 19, 2009)

Your right,A guy I work with was just griping about how he had pictures on his cuddle back of 10 coon gang raping his deer feeder.I told him I could take care of that problem and he said "maybe after deer season,I dont want my deer ran off".
Why  deer hunter still believe this I'll never know.I've killed deer out of the same patch of woods that I coon hunted the night before.


----------



## ringtail chaser (Oct 19, 2009)

paulding forest is the same way and yeah i agree it aint fair that they cater to the deer hunters and the small game hunters gets the short end of the stick it aint fair maybe if everbody starts calling the dnr and complaining and telling them what we think on that deal maybe something will come out of it whats the worst they can do still not open the gates


----------



## locknut (Oct 19, 2009)

Nytrobud1-------I believe one of the main reasons deer hunters are so anal about coonhunters is because of Jackie Bushman and others of his ilk that do all the talking about patterning big bucks, core areas, travel lanes, and all of the other garbage they put out about how they kill the "big boys".  The deer hunters that buy into that squeeze have been brain washed to believe that if a big dominant whitetail ever catches a whiff of human (or dog) scent, he will completely evacuate the state, and be on the first plane out to British Columbia, Montana, or Illinois.  These people totally lack the abillity to reason, and think that the hundreds of thousands of GA deer hunters traipsing around the woods, smoking, dipping, chewing, drinking, talking on cell phones, burning camp fires, shooting, peeing in the woods, etc., has absolutely no effect on deer behavior.  But, if a deer hears one dog bark, he is gone forever.  Ignorance.  The deer hunters are looking for somebody to blame, and we are the scapegoats.


----------



## GA DAWG (Oct 19, 2009)

We all need to go to a public meeting this winter and raise cain about it!!!!!!!! They are closed up here where I hunt..They sure as crap had em open while bow season was in


----------



## FerrisBueller (Oct 19, 2009)

I plan on writing them a letter stating something to the effect that its discriminatory and violates the Americans w/disabilities Act.


----------



## coonhunter1 (Oct 19, 2009)

They do that up here where I hunt too.  Not only the WMAs but a lot of the regular forest service roads are closed up after the first of the year.  They have gone so far as to push mounds of dirt up on some roads to stop anyone from accessing them.  We pay our license fees just like everyone else, right?  Buy our WMA stamps? We should have equal access to all the same areas !!


----------



## Murphy (Oct 19, 2009)

Ive been told it allows Deer hunters a chance to drive to their kill so they don't have to drag them out. Obviously they have never held a 20lb coon a 22 rifle and two crazy hounds on a leash in waders while you walked thru a swamp or up and down hills back to a truck at 2 in the morning with it 30 degrees


----------



## Al Medcalf (Oct 19, 2009)

locknut said:


> Nytrobud1-------I believe one of the main reasons deer hunters are so anal about coonhunters is because of Jackie Bushman and others of his ilk that do all the talking about patterning big bucks, core areas, travel lanes, and all of the other garbage they put out about how they kill the "big boys".  The deer hunters that buy into that squeeze have been brain washed to believe that if a big dominant whitetail ever catches a whiff of human (or dog) scent, he will completely evacuate the state, and be on the first plane out to British Columbia, Montana, or Illinois.  These people totally lack the abillity to reason, and think that the hundreds of thousands of GA deer hunters traipsing around the woods, smoking, dipping, chewing, drinking, talking on cell phones, burning camp fires, shooting, peeing in the woods, etc., has absolutely no effect on deer behavior.  But, if a deer hears one dog bark, he is gone forever.  Ignorance.  The deer hunters are looking for somebody to blame, and we are the scapegoats.



Dang Good Post!!!!


----------



## GA DAWG (Oct 20, 2009)

It aint really the deer hunters faults the gates are closed now and right after every deer hunt..Its the DNR doing it..They dont want and dont have the man power to patrol the areas I guess..People up here just ride in and tear the crap outta the rds and food plots..I think they should give me a badge and gun..I could have caught some joy riders last night on our WMA..They start writing a few tickets for the crap..Word will spread and some of this will STOP! If they aint hunting or scouting to hunt..They dont need to be on the land anyhow!


----------



## DROPPINEM (Oct 20, 2009)

ga dawg said:


> it aint really the deer hunters faults the gates are closed now and right after every deer hunt..its the dnr doing it..they dont want and dont have the man power to patrol the areas i guess..people up here just ride in and tear the crap outta the rds and food plots..i think they should give me a badge and gun..i could have caught some joy riders last night on our wma..they start writing a few tickets for the crap..word will spread and some of this will stop! If they aint hunting or scouting to hunt..they dont need to be on the land anyhow!



amen!!!


----------



## whitworth (Oct 20, 2009)

*With Budget cuts and the recession*

I wouldn't hold out a lot of hope for changes in 2009 and 2010.   But you never know how things will change back to normal.


----------



## Corey (Oct 20, 2009)

I think they need to have volunteer patrol officers/gate keepers, or something like it. Im sure there are alot of folks out there that would love to do this.


----------



## stev (Oct 20, 2009)

I like the gates to be locked up any how.


----------



## thomas williams (Oct 20, 2009)

locknut said:


> Nytrobud1-------I believe one of the main reasons deer hunters are so anal about coonhunters is because of Jackie Bushman and others of his ilk that do all the talking about patterning big bucks, core areas, travel lanes, and all of the other garbage they put out about how they kill the "big boys".  The deer hunters that buy into that squeeze have been brain washed to believe that if a big dominant whitetail ever catches a whiff of human (or dog) scent, he will completely evacuate the state, and be on the first plane out to British Columbia, Montana, or Illinois.  These people totally lack the abillity to reason, and think that the hundreds of thousands of GA deer hunters traipsing around the woods, smoking, dipping, chewing, drinking, talking on cell phones, burning camp fires, shooting, peeing in the woods, etc., has absolutely no effect on deer behavior.  But, if a deer hears one dog bark, he is gone forever.  Ignorance.  The deer hunters are looking for somebody to blame, and we are the scapegoats.



good post. Theres gota be something we can do. Maybe if we all complain enough they'll do something about it.


----------



## SouthernBeagles (Oct 20, 2009)

They lock the gates out here to keep the riff raff from tearing up the roads with thier 4 wheel drives digging out mud holes, poaching, planting pot fields, and all that other stuff that goes along with riff raff.
During the deer hunts, they will bring in DNR from area counties to help run the hunts.  Most of these deer hunts are for 3-4 days at a time, then the gates are locked. 
Rabbit season is from Mid Nov through the end of Feb Every DAY!
How many of you would be all for doubling up on your license fees and WMA stamp fees to hire more DNR so that we could keep the gates open? I would.


----------



## GA DAWG (Oct 21, 2009)

stev said:


> I like the gates to be locked up any how.


Its fine if they would leave em locked for the deer hunts!


----------



## Pineyrooter (Oct 22, 2009)

SouthernBeagles said:


> They lock the gates out here to keep the riff raff from tearing up the roads with thier 4 wheel drives digging out mud holes, poaching, planting pot fields, and all that other stuff that goes along with riff raff.
> During the deer hunts, they will bring in DNR from area counties to help run the hunts.  Most of these deer hunts are for 3-4 days at a time, then the gates are locked.
> Rabbit season is from Mid Nov through the end of Feb Every DAY!
> How many of you would be all for doubling up on your license fees and WMA stamp fees to hire more DNR so that we could keep the gates open? I would.



Ding Ding Ding. We have a winner. If the gates were left open through small game season folks would be complaining because the roads are muddy and the trash isn’t picked up. I can tote a squirrel or a coon a mile but dragging a deer is a little different.  It’s the 5% of users that don’t have any respect for the land or what it cost to maintain it that sometimes determines policy.  Keep in mind that a number of WMA’s or portions of the areas aren’t owned by the state and the landowner sometimes has to pick up the tab for road maintenance etc.


----------



## GA DAWG (Oct 22, 2009)

They make game carts for deer..If you open them for one bunch they should be open for all..Just patrol them alittle..I've only been checked on Dawson Forest 2 times in forever!!! They right a few tickets for joy riding and tearing crap up and word will spread..It will stop! Heck they could atleast leave them open later in small game season when its harder hunting..I hunt with a few older hunters and they just cant walk that far..Its specially not fair for them..They should not just have to give up what they love because some joy riders have clowned up a fescue patch..Deer dont like fescue anyhow


----------



## Pineyrooter (Oct 23, 2009)

GA DAWG said:


> They make game carts for deer..If you open them for one bunch they should be open for all..Just patrol them alittle..I've only been checked on Dawson Forest 2 times in forever!!! They right a few tickets for joy riding and tearing crap up and word will spread..It will stop! Heck they could atleast leave them open later in small game season when its harder hunting..I hunt with a few older hunters and they just cant walk that far..Its specially not fair for them..They should not just have to give up what they love because some joy riders have clowned up a fescue patch..Deer dont like fescue anyhow



OK, ponder this: Do you think its fair that the City of Atlanta pay for ALL the road maintenance including grading, gravel, gates, fertilize and seed to stabilize those roads at Dawson Forest (City of Atlanta) while they receive not one dollar from license fees including WMA stamps to help maintain them? It’s a dead cost to the city for users of the property. Its not only the abusers of the property that impact the road its everyone that travels them over time and it has to be managed. There isn’t enough law enforcement in Region 2 to elevate the issue of road destruction at Dawson Forest if they all patrolled the property 5 days a week.  It’s a matter of cost and the impacts to the land vs. how can the land managers meet the needs of the public. GFC has an agreement with the DNR to use the area as a WMA and it’s been a positive thing but why should the city cover the expense for maintaining the roads for months of use when they fork out ALL the cash to maintain them?  The city covers the cost to minimize erosion and allow access for management of the property. They have no obligation to meet the demands of the public just because the public feels they deserve it.  It’s a good deal folks regardless of whether the gates are open or not and it’s not costing the hunters a dime.


----------



## Al Medcalf (Oct 23, 2009)

Pineyrooter said:


> Ding Ding Ding. We have a winner. If the gates were left open through small game season folks would be complaining because the roads are muddy and the trash isn’t picked up. I can tote a squirrel or a coon a mile but dragging a deer is a little different.  It’s the 5% of users that don’t have any respect for the land or what it cost to maintain it that sometimes determines policy.  Keep in mind that a number of WMA’s or portions of the areas aren’t owned by the state and the landowner sometimes has to pick up the tab for road maintenance etc.



I don't deer hunt anymore, used to do it a lot.  Never owned a 4-wheeler.....I've drug out most of my deer by myself.  If folks are too lazy to drag a deer, maybe they need to consider the drag before they pull the trigger.


----------



## AMMO (Oct 23, 2009)

Pineyrooter said:


> OK, ponder this: Do you think its fair that the City of Atlanta pay for ALL the road maintenance including grading, gravel, gates, fertilize and seed to stabilize those roads at Dawson Forest (City of Atlanta) while they receive not one dollar from license fees including WMA stamps to help maintain them? It’s a dead cost to the city for users of the property. Its not only the abusers of the property that impact the road its everyone that travels them over time and it has to be managed. There isn’t enough law enforcement in Region 2 to elevate the issue of road destruction at Dawson Forest if they all patrolled the property 5 days a week.  It’s a matter of cost and the impacts to the land vs. how can the land managers meet the needs of the public. GFC has an agreement with the DNR to use the area as a WMA and it’s been a positive thing but why should the city cover the expense for maintaining the roads for months of use when they fork out ALL the cash to maintain them?  The city covers the cost to minimize erosion and allow access for management of the property. They have no obligation to meet the demands of the public just because the public feels they deserve it.  It’s a good deal folks regardless of whether the gates are open or not and it’s not costing the hunters a dime.


You need to do a little home work before opening your mouth.The city of Atlanta does nothing to maintain the roads in Dawson Forest.It is put out for bid and payed for by the State.Personally I like the gates being shut but I can see how an older guy would not be able to make the long walk in and out.And if you have ever been to Dawson Forest you know it is used more by horse riders than any thing else.So if we were to point fingers at road damage the heaviest thing I go in with is a dog box they pull 15000# trailers.PONDER ON THAT


----------



## GA DAWG (Oct 23, 2009)

Gatorb said:


> wish they'd lock most of them all year...especially during turkey season..................weed out the weak and crowds............


They do down here..Maybe you should come hunt it..


----------



## ArmyTaco (Oct 23, 2009)

It is pretty crappy. Once the WMA's close up here, I dont have anywhere to hunt by myself without going North about 1.5-2hrs.


----------



## atljetmech (Oct 23, 2009)

I don't really mind the locked gates either...it does help deter the riff-raff. I do feel for the handicapped or older folk's that can't hoof it in though...seem's discriminatory towards them. 

I just wish they would have another gate several hundred yards in from the main gate with a "hidden" parking area so to speak. My (our) vehicles just scream "I'm 2 miles in on foot, hunting, so feel free to break in/steal me" when they're out at the blacktop parking area's where potential thieve's can see them.

Remember guys...WMA's are a privelage and they can dissappear overnight with the stroke of a pen. Also, they are the only option for hunting for a lot of folk's. The DNR is severly understaffed and spread thin too with budget cuts.


----------



## Murphy (Oct 23, 2009)

Blacktop? Maybe I need to visit some of these upper class WMAs  Chickasawhatchee has 20 something gates and parking is usually just pulling to the side of the Dirt road They keep all them gates closed till Deer season and Most of the time we turn out from the road. I wish they would leave a few open so we could get deep and turn out without the Hike thru the 20,000 acre swamp but I don't see it happening doesn't seem like they have enough manpower to patrol what they have now till Deer season ive never been checked Coonhunting and I think if they did atleast ride thru and check a few guys out at night it would keep alot of rip rap hunters and teenagers outta  there alot of people have had dogs stolen there and alot of deer and Hogs are shot at night its easy to do with no supervision whatso ever jmho


----------



## GA DAWG (Oct 23, 2009)

The Forest mainly..Those gates are always shut during turkey season and thats fine with me..Dont need em open then..I personally dont need em open during deer season either.Its during the week coonhuntin and having to be at work at 6am the next morning..Then they would come in handy being open..


----------



## deramey67 (Oct 24, 2009)

everyone on hear says not enough man power but how many times have you seen the wardens riding around town most of the day.sure is alot of game to watch there huh? i have never been checked by a warden nowhere unless they were called out by a private land owner and then they usually still don't check. the state could make the land more avaiable for all hunters if they would quit wasting money trying to educate people that don't care about any kind of hunting.


----------



## Pineyrooter (Oct 24, 2009)

AMMO said:


> You need to do a little home work before opening your mouth.The city of Atlanta does nothing to maintain the roads in Dawson Forest.It is put out for bid and payed for by the State.Personally I like the gates being shut but I can see how an older guy would not be able to make the long walk in and out.And if you have ever been to Dawson Forest you know it is used more by horse riders than any thing else.So if we were to point fingers at road damage the heaviest thing I go in with is a dog box they pull 15000# trailers.PONDER ON THAT



No sir. No additional homework required on my part.  Your post just goes to prove the point that some users just don’t understand how or why some of these areas are managed the way they are. Keep in mind were talking about the 10,000 acre City of Atlanta portion and not the upper 15,000 section of state property. In fact, the fees collected from trail users actually go back to the city to help in the cost of management. Horse trailers never use any of the gravel roads either. If you still feel I'm wrong contact the Dawson Forest GFC office at 706-265-3707 and inquire.  I only pointed out Dawson Forest because another post referred to it. I mean dont take offense to my post as I'm just stating the facts and that WMA's on private lands are generally a really good deal for users even though it cost a FEW bucks!


----------



## Jody Hawk (Oct 24, 2009)

Keeping all gates closed is fine with me.


----------



## bfriendly (Oct 24, 2009)

I would be happy if I could just get a key to the gate

It would be nice to be able to go in with a vehicle during small game season........my small game are HOGS.

Even with the gates close, I seem to pick up other peoples trash.......I cannot imagine how bad it would be if the gates were always open......well, yes I can. People would be dumping trash out there by the truck loads!! BET ON IT!!

Keep em LOCKED!  I will walk!


----------



## deramey67 (Oct 24, 2009)

bfriendly said:


> I would be happy if I could just get a key to the gate
> 
> It would be nice to be able to go in with a vehicle during small game season........my small game are HOGS.
> 
> ...



wouldn't have any problems if the wardens would actually get out and do some riding and checking from time to time


----------



## AMMO (Oct 24, 2009)

Pineyrooter said:


> No sir. No additional homework required on my part.  Your post just goes to prove the point that some users just don’t understand how or why some of these areas are managed the way they are. Keep in mind were talking about the 10,000 acre City of Atlanta portion and not the upper 15,000 section of state property. In fact, the fees collected from trail users actually go back to the city to help in the cost of management. Horse trailers never use any of the gravel roads either. If you still feel I'm wrong contact the Dawson Forest GFC office at 706-265-3707 and inquire.  I only pointed out Dawson Forest because another post referred to it. I mean dont take offense to my post as I'm just stating the facts and that WMA's on private lands are generally a really good deal for users even though it cost a FEW bucks!


You may be right about the City of Atlanta tract but even that tract is managed by the stewardship program and all timber yield would go to the private owner in this case the City of Atlanta.Not to mention the Federal funds and tax breaks I doubt there out any expense and if they are it will be returned upon sell or development.Now like I said I am alright with the gates being closed but I can see how an older small game hunter would feel left out as they open the gates for deer hunting and close them to him.I think its a win win for the most part the City of Atlanta has some one take care of the land for them and the public gets to use it.But be looking for some major changes over there in the next few years.There are plans to build a 2000 acre reservoir over there.I wonder what thats worth?.As for the rest of the property it is still up in the air.And I think I know a little bit about how and why these areas are managed the way they are believe me its a two way street if there were nothing in it for them they would not be doing it.(Airport or Water)


----------



## coonhunter444 (Oct 24, 2009)

when you buy a wma license, you are helping pay for those locks and gates!!!  (GO FIGURE)


----------



## gregg (Oct 24, 2009)

I like the locked gates too, allows me and my son to walk 45 minutes to turkey hunt with very few other folks to contend with......figure if someone else walks the 45 minutes in there, they probably are decent hunters and I'm OK with that. Maybe that is a bit selfish, but dang, otherwise the place is too dangerous.


----------



## Coastie (Oct 30, 2009)

AMMO said:


> You need to do a little home work before opening your mouth.The city of Atlanta does nothing to maintain the roads in Dawson Forest.It is put out for bid and payed for by the State.Personally I like the gates being shut but I can see how an older guy would not be able to make the long walk in and out.And if you have ever been to Dawson Forest you know it is used more by horse riders than any thing else.So if we were to point fingers at road damage the heaviest thing I go in with is a dog box they pull 15000# trailers.PONDER ON THAT



Time for a little homework on your own part AMMO, next time you are in the Dawsonville area, stop by the GFC office on Hwy 53 and discuss your theory with the Forest Manager assigned to Dawson Forest. You will find that Pineyrooter knows exactly what he is talking about. As for usage on Dawson Forest, there are about 3100 Big Game hunters that sign/check in each year on Dawson Forest, add another 600 or so for Turkey hunting in the spring and you get a rough idea of the usage that occurs in a fairly short time span, it equates to something over 12,000 user days per year. Horses and Bicycles account for about an additional 6000 user days per year spread out over the entire year. Small game hunters including coon hunters are an unknown quantity since there is no sign in requirement for that, same with fishermen, campers, hikers, hunters scouting the area at all times of the year and just tourists looking at wildlife, leaves and tweety bird.


----------



## Coastie (Oct 30, 2009)

gregg said:


> I like the locked gates too, allows me and my son to walk 45 minutes to turkey hunt with very few other folks to contend with......figure if someone else walks the 45 minutes in there, they probably are decent hunters and I'm OK with that. Maybe that is a bit selfish, but dang, otherwise the place is too dangerous.



And consider as well that every locked gate opens up an additional 36 acres per mile of closed road for hunting. Remember the requirement to be at least 50 yards off an open road to hunt while if the gate is closed, you can hunt right on the road if that is what you choose to do.


----------

